# Abzocke auf Pro 7!



## TheGui (16. Mai 2011)

Ok, ich schaue gerade gemütlich eine weitere Wiederholung von "How I met your Mother" und es kommt wie seit längerem üblich diese läßtige Call in Scheiße.

So weit so läßtig, nur es passierte plötzlich etwas Seltsames.

Erst wird ein Quizbreak Mats mit einer Frau eingespielt und bereits nach 5 sek gibt es ein Testbild und weitere 10 sek später kommt eine Mats mit einem Kerl und einer komplet anderen Frage.
Und dieser Quizbreak wird nichtmal komplett abgespielt, sondern schon bevor ein "Zuschauer" durchgekommen ist ausgeblendet und "How I met your Mother" weitergezeigt.

Nun, was war das?
Eine technische Panne oder ist das ganze nur eine *Abzocke *und die komplette Quizbreak Scheiße is *weder live* noch kann man *durchkommen*.

Sprich, jeder der anruft wird sein Geld los *OHNE *der Chance welches zu gewinnen!
Da selbst der Anruf entweder ne Aufzeichnug oder von Anfang an nen Fake ist!
...weshalb ja auch so oft welche "auflegen"<br><br><br><br><br>


----------



## Budegirl (16. Mai 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Sprich, jeder der anruft wird sein Geld los *OHNE *der Chance welches zu gewinnen



So macht man das große Geld!

Bald kann ich mir die vierte Yacht kaufen


----------



## Arosk (16. Mai 2011)

Natürlich ist das Verarsche? Glaubst du die Leute die da mal durchkommen sind echt?


----------



## Valdrasiala (16. Mai 2011)

Äääähm... welche dieser Quizbreak-Shows ist denn bitte dafür da, was zu gewinnen? Es geht nur darum, Geld zu machen, und zwar so viel wie irgend möglich. Siehe "Wir verlosen einen 50'' Fernseher bei Gallileo jeden Abend. Man sagt, die machen mit diesem Gewinnspiel mindestens (!) die 15-20fache Einnahme, die das Produkt wirklich kostet. Und nachvollziehbar, ob es Herr Olaf W. aus Hamburg wirklich gibt, ist das ganze auch nicht...

Genau wie die Shows auf 9Live und co., in denen Modeschmuck verkauft wird und links unten im Bild die ganzen "Käufer" eingeblendet werden (Bärchi5, Hasimausi89, ScheissKosenameDrölf, und wie sie alle heißen). Keiner dieser Verkäufe ist echt. Es geht nur darum, die Ware künstlich zu verknappen und den Kaufwillen zu erzwingen.


----------



## TheGui (16. Mai 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Glaubst du die Leute die da mal durchkommen sind echt?


das nahm ich zumindest an, da alles andere offensichtlich nicht Legal wäre, oder?


----------



## Arosk (16. Mai 2011)

Tja, kannst ja mal zum Verbraucherschutz gehen oder was auch immer dafür zuständig ist... die Tanzen dann da an und dann wird auf echt gespielt :>


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2011)

Fassen wir zusammen:
Alles hinter der Mattscheibe ist Verarschung.

Es sei denn, es ist eine richtige Show, wie "Wer wird Millionär". Die Leute dort gewinnen wohl wirklich was. ^^


----------



## Arosk (16. Mai 2011)

Joa kann man so sagen... Bis es natürlich zu den Anrufgewinnspielen geht, da macht der Sender wieder dick Gewinn... aber natürlich sind da die Werbeeinnahmen die pro Show weit über der Gewinnsumme liegen.


----------



## TheGui (16. Mai 2011)

Das es ne Abzocke ist ist offensichtlich, aber das die Leute die Anrufen nicht einmal durchkommen können ist harte Verarsche.

das kann unmöglich legal sein.


----------



## Arosk (16. Mai 2011)

Ist halt meistens so... es kommt vllt. einer pro Sendung durch der wirklich echt ist, rest ist gespielt.


----------



## Valdrasiala (16. Mai 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Tja, kannst ja mal zum Verbraucherschutz gehen oder was auch immer dafür zuständig ist... die Tanzen dann da an und dann wird auf echt gespielt :>



Jipp, der Verbraucherschutz meldet sich an, dann wird genau 5-6 mal echt gespielt, um danach wieder in den alten Trott zu verfallen. Das möchte ich zumindest wetten...


----------



## Noxiel (16. Mai 2011)

Es kommen schon Leute durch bei diesen Shows, wenn ich es noch richtig weiß, ist das sogar gesetzlich festgelegt worden, wieviele Personen in einer gewissen Zeitspanne tatsächlich durchgestellt werden müssen.

Werd' ich mal nach suchen. Aber den großen Reibach machen die natürlich mit den Anrufen, ob da jetzt einer oder zwei durchkommen und 500 Euro gewinnen ist für die Bilanz am Ende völlig unerheblich, die sieht nur für den Sender positiv auf.


----------



## Fendrin (16. Mai 2011)

Interessantes Video zu dem Thema:

http://vimeo.com/19337296

lg
Fen


----------



## ZAM (16. Mai 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Es kommen schon Leute durch bei diesen Shows, wenn ich es noch richtig weiß, ist das sogar gesetzlich festgelegt worden, wieviele Personen in einer gewissen Zeitspanne tatsächlich durchgestellt werden müssen.



Eine Spielrunde darf max. 30 Minuten laufen, dann muss jemand durchgestellt werden - auch wenn der die Lösung nicht weiß, weil  Stirnlappenbasilisk unter dem Zettel für "Nennen Sie 3 Tiere" steht. 9Live stellt ab Juni die Call-In-Shows ja ein. Über Methoden von Call-In-Shows gibts massenweise Foren, Videos etc. Einfach mal googlen.


----------



## sixninety69 (16. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> mindestens (!) die 15-20fache Einnahme, die das Produkt wirklich kostet. Und nachvollziehbar, ob es Herr Olaf W. aus Hamburg wirklich gibt, ist das ganze auch nicht...



1. wird der 50'' Fernseher und die Playstation3 und und und gesponsort, z.b. günstiger.de
die Zahlen denen nochmal 5000 Euro drauf damit sie überhaupt diese Werbung machen
2. ist 15-20fach noch untertrieben wenn man bedenkt wieviele Millionen Leute abends Pro7 gucken

Die Umsatzstärksten Tage von Pro7 sind immer an dem Schlag-den-Raab-Samstagen, da verdienen die sich blöd 
Und die vielen Millionen fließen dann wieder zur Entwicklung von Serien wie X-Diaries etc. *g


----------



## Lakor (16. Mai 2011)

Das wundert mich jetzt allerdings.

Meine Meinung zu diesen Shows ist klar, sie sind scheiße.

Allerdings hat vor nicht allzu langer Zeit ein Bekannter von mir da etwas gewonnen. 

Das soll jetzt auf keinen Fall ein Aufruf sein dort anzurufen, die Chancen da zu gewinnen kommen wahrscheinlich dem Sechser im Lotto gleich, aber völlig unmöglich ist es nicht.

Ich will nicht beschwören dass da hin und wieder mal Mist gemacht wird, aber es muss zeitweise wohl doch Live sein.


----------



## Lakor (16. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> [...] weil Stirnlappenbasilisk unter dem Zettel für "Nennen Sie 3 Tiere" steht.




" DIE ANTWORTEN SIND GANZ EINFACH, JEDER KENNT DIESE TIERE, RUFEN SIE AN, SIE KÖNNEN NICHT VERLIEREN" 

Made my Day^^


----------



## ayanamiie (16. Mai 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=9live+betrug&aq=0&oq=9live+



sagt genug aus  ergebnisse werden angezeigt der anrufe is da uh ne andere zahl steht plötzlich da wer dachte der gewinnt da was ist dumm wie strogh^^


----------



## Deanne (16. Mai 2011)

Wie habe ich gelacht, als nach Tieren mit einem A an zweiter Stelle gesucht wurde. Ich wäre auch sofort auf Languste gekommen. Hase und Maus waren übrigens nicht dabei.


----------



## Casp (16. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wie habe ich gelacht, als nach Tieren mit einem A an zweiter Stelle gesucht wurde. Ich wäre auch sofort auf Languste gekommen. Hase und Maus waren übrigens nicht dabei.



Was denn sonst?!


----------



## Lakor (16. Mai 2011)

Casp schrieb:


> Was denn sonst?!



Wapiti!


----------



## Kamsi (16. Mai 2011)

die sind live ^^

weil sonst hätte es sowas wie hier nicht gegeben wenn es aufgenommen worden wäre





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u7ZjSPfkbmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Potpotom (16. Mai 2011)

Automarke mit V... Vignale, jawoll!


----------



## schneemaus (16. Mai 2011)

Herrlich - die Languste hat mich wirklich zum Lachen gebracht.

Aber ich find es auch immer wieder schön, wie viele Leute augenscheinlich immer noch nicht kapiert haben, was das für ne Abzocke ist. Seit Jahren gibt es diese Sendungen - würde keiner mehr anrufen, würden sie ja nicht immer noch existieren.

Ein Stiefbruder von ner Freundin hat übrigens mitgeholfen, die Software zu programmieren, die bestimmt, welche Leitung freigeschaltet wird (oder so  ). Der hat erzählt, da die richtige zu treffen, ist wirklich fast ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.


----------



## Deanne (16. Mai 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO1gzyEWA24[/youtube]


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EVBJw3UNZAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



SCheiss auf die Lösung!


----------



## superaugapfel (16. Mai 2011)

das niveau dieser sendungen ist genau so wie das der zuschauer zuhörer und anrufer in diesem sinne und lasst euch alle aus


----------



## Deanne (16. Mai 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> SCheiss auf die Lösung!



Als die ihren Mund aufgemacht hat, ist mir fast das Trommelfell rausgeflogen.


----------



## Lakor (16. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Als die ihren Mund aufgemacht hat, ist mir fast das Trommelfell rausgeflogen.



Oja, bei der ist offensichtlich wieso sie eingestellt wurde.

Bei der Stimme wünscht man sich den beruhigenden Klang einer Millionen Vuvuzelas zurück.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Mai 2011)

Naja, ob der Verbraucherschutz bei so etwas Banalem überhaupt anrückt, ist sowieso fraglich. Die habe alle Hände voll zu tun mit wichtigen Dingen.


----------



## Lari (16. Mai 2011)

Man kann von den Shows denken was man will, gefaked wird da nichts.
Man kann ja mal drüber nachdenken, was da auf Pro7 et alienis zukommen würde, sollte der Schwindel auffliegen


----------



## HdroWoWweißichnicht (16. Mai 2011)

Das ist sehr  legal da es dir offensteht anzurufen das heißt sobald du anrufst dürfen die machen was sie wollen


----------



## Arosk (16. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cx7IgypF7Go

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



genial ^^


----------



## Ennia (16. Mai 2011)

Denkt mal an Lotto. Wie hoch ist die Wahrschienlichkeit einen 6er zu erzielen? Ich glaub das war irgendwie 1:138.800.000 und trotzdem spielen unglaublich viele Menschen Woche für Woche wieder mit... Da ist das Treffen der richtigen Leitung auch nichts anderes. Ich glaube nicht, dass hier Schindluder getrieben wird - man muss halt selber entscheiden, ob es einem das Wert ist, dort anzurufen. Ich bin kein Fan vom Glücksspiel, vielleicht einmal im Jahr Roulette im Casino, das wars dann aber auch.


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Denkt mal an Lotto. Wie hoch ist die Wahrschienlichkeit einen 6er zu erzielen? Ich glaub das war irgendwie 1:138.800.000 und trotzdem spielen unglaublich viele Menschen Woche für Woche wieder mit... Da ist das Treffen der richtigen Leitung auch nichts anderes. Ich glaube nicht, dass hier Schindluder getrieben wird - man muss halt selber entscheiden, ob es einem das Wert ist, dort anzurufen. Ich bin kein Fan vom Glücksspiel, vielleicht einmal im Jahr Roulette im Casino, das wars dann aber auch.



Wobei da auch ein Unterschied ist:
Beim lotto hat man eine "faire" Chance zu gewinnen. Nämlich 1: XX Millionen.
Bei solchen Gewinnshows ist es von vornherein so konzipiert, dass man gar nicht gewinnen kann - und das Gegenteil wird einem suggeriert, insofern würde ich das durchaus als Täuschung bezeichnen.
Bin aber kein Rechtsexperte, da könnte uns Flo vllt. weiterhelfen. (Ceiwyn meine ich^^)


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Mai 2011)

*hust* Fernsehkritik.tv *hust*


----------



## Lari (16. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Bei solchen Gewinnshows ist es von vornherein so konzipiert, dass man gar nicht gewinnen kann - und das Gegenteil wird einem suggeriert, insofern würde ich das durchaus als Täuschung bezeichnen.



Und das ist eine haltlose Behauptung deinerseits 
Die Anrufer dort sind sehr real und zu 100% auch zufällig ausgewählt. Alles andere wäre schon längst aufgeflogen.

Dass die Antworten völlig unrealistisch, wenn auch richtig, sind weiß jeder, ändert aber nichts daran, dass man gewinnen kann.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Mai 2011)

HdroWoWweißichnicht schrieb:


> Das ist sehr legal da es dir offensteht anzurufen das heißt sobald du anrufst dürfen die machen was sie wollen



So einfach ist es halt eben doch nicht.


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Und das ist eine haltlose Behauptung deinerseits
> 
> Die Anrufer dort sind sehr real und zu 100% auch zufällig ausgewählt. Alles andere wäre schon längst aufgeflogen.
> 
> Dass die Antworten völlig unrealistisch, wenn auch richtig, sind weiß jeder, ändert aber nichts daran, dass man gewinnen kann.



Noch ein Paragraphenreiter? 
Mal im Ernst, selbst wenn die Chance noch kleiner ist als im Lotto zu gewinnen, das ist nicht realistisch.
Gesetzlich mag es eine 0,000000000000001%ige Chance geben zu gewinnen, aber das steht doch in keinem Verhältnis. Warscheinlich ist es eben aufgrund genau dieser winzigen Zahl nicht strafbar.
Jeder vernünftig denkende Mensch weiß aber, dass es Schindluder ist, was dort getrieben wird, auch wenn eine theoretische Chance existiert zu gewinnen.

Und die Anrufer sind natürlich real... dass sie die selbst stellen, für so krank halte ich die Macher nun auch nicht. ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Mai 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Man kann von den Shows denken was man will, gefaked wird da nichts.
> Man kann ja mal drüber nachdenken, was da auf Pro7 et alienis zukommen würde, sollte der Schwindel auffliegen



Und morgen kommt der Osterhase zum Tee trinken vorbei.

Es ist mittlerweile bekannt das der "red button" erst dann zuschlägt wenn die Regie es will.
Alida kurass(schreibt man die tusse so) hat sich fies verbrabbelt.

*hust* fernsehkritik.tv *laut hust*



> Und das ist eine haltlose Behauptung deinerseits
> 
> Die Anrufer dort sind sehr real und zu 100% auch zufällig ausgewählt. Alles andere wäre schon längst aufgeflogen.
> 
> Dass die Antworten völlig unrealistisch, wenn auch richtig, sind weiß jeder, ändert aber nichts daran, dass man gewinnen kann.



Soo Naiv. >.<


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Mai 2011)

Die Frage ist sowieso, ob man denen Mogelei überhaupt nachweisen kann. Ab und an kommt halt einer durch, der eben nicht weiß, welche Zahl an der 19. Nachkommastelle von Pi steht. Der Sender ist ja nicht verpflichtet, eine bestimmte Gewinnsumme loszuwerden.


----------



## Edou (16. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Frage ist sowieso, ob man denen Mogelei überhaupt nachweisen kann. Ab und an kommt halt einer durch, der eben nicht weiß, welche Zahl an der 19. Nachkommastelle von Pi steht. Der Sender ist ja nicht verpflichtet, eine bestimmte Gewinnsumme loszuwerden.



Naja, ich schätze mal die "Leichten" sind definitiv gefaked. Die "Schwereren" mit diesen "Kranken" antworten, sind wahrscheinlich eher echt.


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Frage ist sowieso, ob man denen Mogelei überhaupt nachweisen kann. Ab und an kommt halt einer durch, der eben nicht weiß, welche Zahl an der 19. Nachkommastelle von Pi steht. Der Sender ist ja nicht verpflichtet, eine bestimmte Gewinnsumme loszuwerden.



Sie sind aber mittlerweile verpflichtet die Aufgabenstellung transparent zu erklären.

Wenn ich früher an diese "der rote punkt war etwas kleiner darum zählt er weniger) Maschen denke. :S


----------



## Sunyo (16. Mai 2011)

Mal kurz zurück zu dem Quizbreak heute Mittag. Habe diesen ebenfalls verfolgt und es war lediglich eine technische Panne. Die Frau, die zu erst zusehen war, war zu dieser Zeit live bei 9Live zusehen. Sprich, die haben einfach nur das falsche Bild gezeigt.
Auch wenn das nichts an der Tatsache ändert, dass das alles nur Betrug ist.


----------



## zoizz (16. Mai 2011)

Ich ruf da immer an - vielleicht gewinne ich ja was.


----------



## TheGui (16. Mai 2011)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Interessantes Video zu dem Thema:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/19337296
> 
> ...



Hatt das keiner von euch angeschaut? ich hab mir die 40min zeit genommen und es lohnt sich dicke!

sowas EPISCHES hab ich schon lang neme gesehen!
*
Danke Fen!*


----------



## Petersburg (16. Mai 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Hatt das keiner von euch angeschaut? ich hab mir die 40min zeit genommen und es lohnt sich dicke!
> 
> sowas EPISCHES hab ich schon lang neme gesehen!
> *
> Danke Fen!*



Habs mir jetzt auch mal angesehen. Ganz interessant, wenn man von der Tatsache absieht, dass wir nicht in den Niederlanden sind.


----------



## TheGui (16. Mai 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Habs mir jetzt auch mal angesehen. Ganz interessant, wenn man von der Tatsache absieht, dass wir nicht in den Niederlanden sind.



Na und?

der Himmel is drüben auch blau!

die Frauen haben drüben auch brüste!

und die Call In Sendungen sind drüben genau so eine Verarsche wie hier!

Die Sendung zeigt ja die Methoden und die sind hier, in Belgien oder sonst wo die selbe!


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Mai 2011)

Das Video is echt gut  ^^
wie die am Ende verzweifeln als der den Schlüssel geknackt hat  xD


----------



## Magogan (16. Mai 2011)

9live sendet doch ab dem 01.06. eh keine Call-In-Sendungen mehr. Damit hören dann auch die Quizbreaks auf den anderen Sendern der ProSiebenSat1 Media AG auf.


----------



## LeWhopper (17. Mai 2011)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Interessantes Video zu dem Thema:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/19337296
> 
> ...



Die 40 Min. haben sich echt mal gelohnt. Vor allem mit welch dreckigen Tricks die da Arbeiten.


----------



## Grushdak (18. Mai 2011)

Ich benutze mal das Topic für eine weitere Abzocke ...

Es ist ja anscheinend nicht nur bei diesen Quizsendungen so -
es ist ebeenso bei den Gewinnfragen zwischendurch.

So hatte ich vorhin UEFA Euro League geschaut.
Da kam in der Pause Folgendes:

_Wer ist portugiesischer Meister?
a) FC Porto
b) SC Versandkostenfrei_

All diese Gewinnspiele haben eine reine Abzocknummer (01379), die je Anruf 50 Cent kostet.
Die Fragen werden so simple und bescheuret ausgesucht, damit auch jeder Nichtsoschlaue und RL Erfolglose dort anruft.
Das ist bei all den Spielen & Quiz der Privatsender schon eine psychologische Wissenschaft!

Ich kann nur raten - bei keinem dieser angeblichen Nettigkeiten mitzumachen!
Das ist alles nur reine Illusion!

greetz


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Mai 2011)

Was ich bemerkenswert finde: Wenn Pro7 solche Angebote macht, wird es - zu Recht - als Abzocke gewertet. Wenn Blizzard wie unlängst über eine neue Masche nachdenkt, den Leuten für einen VIP-Account das Geld aus der Nase zu ziehen, ist es keine Abzocke, weil Blizzard ja ein "gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen" ist. 

Abgesehen davon hast du natürlich recht. Wobei ich keinen kenne, der da anruft.


----------



## Exicoo (19. Mai 2011)

wer da anruft is doch selbst schuld... außerdem ist es mir noch nicht aufgefallen, dass man da keine chance hat zu gewinnen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich benutze mal das Topic für eine weitere Abzocke ...
> 
> Es ist ja anscheinend nicht nur bei diesen Quizsendungen so -
> es ist ebeenso bei den Gewinnfragen zwischendurch.


das ganze beruht darauf, das reine gewinnspiele durch den einsatz von 50 cent per tele als glücksspiel verboten wurden.
die liefen ein paar monate aller: ruf an und gewinne. dann mussten sie quasi auf die fake quizfragen als ersatz ausweichen


----------



## mad_chaos (19. Mai 2011)

Also ich bin da tatsächlich mal durchgekommen.. gab ganze 700 Euros, dafür aber auch gut 400 Euro Telefonrechnung. ^^


----------



## Meriane (19. Mai 2011)

Naja ich denke schon dass die Anrufer echt sind, die machen doch durch die Anrufe so einen Gewinn, dass die Summe die sie als Gewinn verspielen kein großer Verlust ist. Ich denke nicht, dass die dafür so einen großen Betrug riskieren. Wenn das rauskäme, würde doch wahrscheinlich die ganze Produktion in den Knast wandern.

Die Show ist natürlich trotzdem Betrug. Aber neulich wurden doch die Gesetze verschärft, wodurch 9live nicht mehr so viel Gewinn machen konnte und jetzt schliesslich auch schliesst. (zumindest nach meinem Kenntnisstand)


----------



## TheGui (19. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Was ich bemerkenswert finde: Wenn Pro7 solche Angebote macht, wird es - zu Recht - als Abzocke gewertet. Wenn Blizzard wie unlängst über eine neue Masche nachdenkt, den Leuten für einen VIP-Account das Geld aus der Nase zu ziehen, ist es keine Abzocke, weil Blizzard ja ein "gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen" ist.
> 
> Abgesehen davon hast du natürlich recht. Wobei ich keinen kenne, der da anruft.



Den Premiumkontent gibt es doch schon lange

-Servertrans
-Namechange
-Fraktionswechsel
-Rassenwechsel

was anderes wird ein ominöser "Vip-Account" auch nich bringen!


----------



## Kyrador (19. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Was ich bemerkenswert finde: Wenn Pro7 solche Angebote macht, wird es - zu Recht - als Abzocke gewertet. Wenn Blizzard wie unlängst über eine neue Masche nachdenkt, den Leuten für einen VIP-Account das Geld aus der Nase zu ziehen, ist es keine Abzocke, weil Blizzard ja ein "gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen" ist.
> 
> Abgesehen davon hast du natürlich recht. Wobei ich keinen kenne, der da anruft.



Apfel != Birne

Du rufst bei Sender XYZ an und zahlst 50 Cent, mit der Gewissheit, dass die 50 Cent mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit genausogut investiert gewesen wären, wenn du sie aus dem Fenster geworfen hättest.

Bei Blizzard zahlst du z.B. 3&#8364; monatlich mehr und kannst mit deinen Gildenleuten von quasi überall chatten (ohne im Spiel zu sein) und das Auktionshaus nutzen (ohne im Spiel zu sein). Du weißt genau, was du bezahlst und was du bekommst (im Gegensatz zum Angebot von Sender XYZ). Wo ist da jetzt bitte die Abzocke?


----------



## BlizzLord (19. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Was ich bemerkenswert finde: Wenn Pro7 solche Angebote macht, wird es - zu Recht - als Abzocke gewertet. Wenn Blizzard wie unlängst über eine neue Masche nachdenkt, den Leuten für einen VIP-Account das Geld aus der Nase zu ziehen, ist es keine Abzocke, weil Blizzard ja ein "gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen" ist.
> 
> Abgesehen davon hast du natürlich recht. Wobei ich keinen kenne, der da anruft.



Ähh du bekommst von Blizzard aber einen Dienst bzw bekommst du überhaupt was für dein Geld.
Bei 9Live und co. gewinnst du nur wenn sie grade wollen das du gewinnst(und dann auch nur niedrige Summen).

Wo is da der Vergleich?


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Mai 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ähh du bekommst von Blizzard aber einen Dienst bzw bekommst du überhaupt was für dein Geld.
> Bei 9Live und co. gewinnst du nur wenn sie grade wollen das du gewinnst(und dann auch nur niedrige Summen).
> 
> Wo is da der Vergleich?



Es ging um Pro7. Du bekommst in beiden Fällen Gegenwert, bei Pro7 ist es eben die Teilnahme an der Verlosung. 50 Cent für ein Los ist doch fair. Oder ist Pro7 etwa kein "gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen" (Gott, wie ich den Begriff hasse).


----------



## BlizzLord (19. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Es ging um Pro7. Du bekommst in beiden Fällen Gegenwert, bei Pro7 ist es eben die Teilnahme an der Verlosung. 50 Cent für ein Los ist doch fair. Oder ist Pro7 etwa kein "gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen" (Gott, wie ich den Begriff hasse).



Du bekommst eben kein Los.
Sondern nur die Hoffnung das die Redaktion dich reinlässt.
(Das läuft nicht über Zufall wie es so oft gesagt wird die Redaktion wählt einen aus bzw. lässt den "button" erst dann zuschlagen wenn sie es wünschen.)

Ergo erhält man nichts. 

Und warum wird immer Blizzard als Sündenbock genommen?
Wird langsam langweilig. *gähn*


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Mai 2011)

> die Redaktion wählt einen aus bzw. lässt den "button" erst dann zuschlagen wenn sie es wünschen.



Was rechtlich einem Zufall gleichkommt.


----------



## Exicoo (20. Mai 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ergo erhält man nichts.



warum gewinnt dann jedes Mal mind. eine Person Geld?


----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2011)

Lösungen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdRxV3qTBfM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpfAx1gF-S8

Und hier ein Beispiel für - Wenn man zu oft anruft:
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3227073/9Live_Dumme_Frau_mit_seltsam_hoher_Telefonrechnung_ruft_an
(300x angerufen)


----------



## BlizzLord (20. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Was rechtlich einem Zufall gleichkommt.



Die Sendern BETONEN aber immerwieder das es reiner Zufall ist(undzwar vom "red button") wann ein Kandidat gewählt wird.
Was aber nicht den Tatsachen entspricht.

Deine Denkweise muss man echt nicht verstehen...

Nach deiner Logik würde auch auf Märkten das Los sozusagen von den Veranstaltern ausgewählt werden.
(also alle aufmachen nachschauen und DANN sagen wer gewinnt.)


> warum gewinnt dann jedes Mal mind. eine Person Geld?



Kleine Gewinne die man x fach wieder reinholt.
Oder bei großen gefakte.

Wenn bei der Frage "Nennen sie uns eine Stadt mit 4 Buchstaben"
(lösung Köln) 
7 STUNDEN keiner durchkommt und die Gewinne immer immer höher werden wunderst du dich nicht!?
BITTE schmeiss deinen Fernseher aus dem Fenster. :S

Gibt es hier wirklich soviele naive Menschen?


----------



## Konov (20. Mai 2011)

Vorallem wenn man sich die Sendungen mal angeschaut hat, da wird teilweise ne halbe Stunde erzählt, man sollte anrufen. Er steht da mit irgendwelchen Hot Buttons usw.
Und er wiederholt dieselben Sätze immer wieder "Rufen sie an, letzte Chance, jetzt aber wirklich letzte Chance" usw.

In der Zeit rufen ständig Leute an und landen im Nirvana. ^^
Ist doch völlig Hohl.


----------



## Leviathan666 (21. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte zu diesen ganzen Hotline-Quizz-Sendungen was sagen.
Wenn man über Internet Lotto spielen will gibts Ärger mit dem Kartellamt und das Internetlotto wird abgeschafft.
Aber wenn hundert möchtegern-Firmen im Fernsehen Leute mit ihrem Telefonquizz betrügen ist das ok.


----------



## ibbi (21. Mai 2011)

ob die anrufer bei der besagten show leute sind wie ich und du bezweifel ich stark...

ABER meine mutter hat vor gut 5-6 jahren mal bei 9nlive angerufen oder wie auch immer das hieß. es ging um 800 euro.. sie hat vorher nie mitgemacht und nachdem auch nicht...naja sie hat an dem tag 800 euro gewonnen und das geld war auch wirklich am nächsten tag aufm konto


----------



## ZAM (21. Mai 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Die Sendern BETONEN aber immerwieder das es reiner Zufall ist(undzwar vom "red button") wann ein Kandidat gewählt wird.
> Was aber nicht den Tatsachen entspricht.



Ist wohl Senderabhängig. Pro7 und Kabel 1 lesen die Regeln mit der Erkärung, dass das "Zuschlagen" durch die Redaktion erfolgt zu Beginn immer vor.



> 7 STUNDEN keiner durchkommt



Ist seit langer, langer Zeit gesetzlich geregelt, auch wenn die Regelung auch mit Fakeanrufen und "Ups, da hat er aufgelegt" künstlich verlängert werden können. Die Shows sind gesetzlich verpflichtet spätestens nach 30 Minuten einer Spielrunde einen Anrufer durchzustellen.


Aber ganz davon abgesehen frage ich mich, ob die Quizbreaks bestehen bleiben, wenn 9Live zum Juni hin die Shows einstellt.


----------



## Grushdak (21. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich sind diese ganzen Quizsendungen doch illegal.
Keine Ahnung, wie es heut bei denen gehandhabt wird.
Vor längerer Zeit wurd jedenfalls anfangs mal etwas angesagt - später stand es nur noch in Schrift da ...
und zwar Folgendes:

Teilnahmeberechtigt und gewinnberechtigt oder so ähnlich) sind Zuschauer ab 14 Jahren.
Hmmm, irgendwie wäre es mir total neu, daß Kinder schon an Glücksspielen teilnehmen dürfen.
Gesetztlich ist dies doch untersagt.
Und ich meine, es steht sogar noch heute bei den Quizfragen in den TV Pausen so da.

Nachdem ich mal einen Sender daraufhin angeschrieben habe, warte ich bis heute auf eine Antwort.


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Mai 2011)

Da ist halt die Frage, was rechtlich als Definition von Glücksspiel durchgeht. Da gibt es wie immer verschiedene Meinungen. Abgesehen davon ist davon auszugehen, dass Pro7 über eine solche Anwaltschar verfügt, dass da jede Klage zum Scheitern verurteilt wäre, zudem dürfte deren Rechtsabteilung besagten Fall sicherlich vorher abgesegnet haben.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Teilnahmeberechtigt und gewinnberechtigt oder so ähnlich) sind Zuschauer ab 14 Jahren.


es wird doch immer 18 angesagt, beim der regelerklärung


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> es wird doch immer 18 angesagt, beim der regelerklärung




Also das Galileo Gewinnspiel ist auch ab 14 Jahren, steht da jedenfalls^^


----------



## Morphblader (22. Mai 2011)

Ok, sagt mal, kommt es nur mir so vor, oder ist es bei den QuizBreak´s auf Pro7 im Allgemeinen IMMER so:

der "anrufer" kommt immer EXAKT 3-4 sekunden vor ablauf der sendung gaaaaanz zufällig erst dann durch... IMMER... ist zumindest bei dem letzten quizbreaks so gewesen, dass es immer 3 sekunden vor schluss war...

merkwürdig!!


----------



## ZAM (23. Mai 2011)

Morphblader schrieb:


> Ok, sagt mal, kommt es nur mir so vor, oder ist es bei den QuizBreak´s auf Pro7 im Allgemeinen IMMER so:
> 
> der "anrufer" kommt immer EXAKT 3-4 sekunden vor ablauf der sendung gaaaaanz zufällig erst dann durch... IMMER... ist zumindest bei dem letzten quizbreaks so gewesen, dass es immer 3 sekunden vor schluss war...





Damit die Leute sich nicht nur darauf verlassen und die Anrufrate zwischendurch auch stimmt, wird hin und wieder bei kleineren Beträgen auch ein "Zwischengewinner" durchgestellt.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Mai 2011)

vor nicht alzulanger zeit hab ich auch mal wieder ein "suche 4 tiere" aus dem buchstabenblock" gesehen. muss wohl auch um die 2h gelaufen sein. Am ende waren die bei 14000 euro. es war simple leserichtung und da waren auch 4 offensichtliche tiere "versteckt" die allesamt falsch waren.

die 4 gelösten tiere waren dann der totale witz, das eine kannte nichtmal wikipedia xD

da haben sie allerdings auch alle paar minuten durchgestellt


----------



## Potpotom (23. Mai 2011)

So ein Quiz ist ja kein Glücksspiel... beim Quiz gewinnst du aufgrund deines Wissens (jajaja, die Fragen sind lächerlich - schon klar), beim Glücksspiel entscheidet aber lediglich das Glück über Sieg oder Niederlage -> nicht beeinflussbar quasi.

Aber gut, ich bin kein Jurist - aber so in der Art stelle ich mir da die Argumentation vor.


----------



## TheGui (23. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber ganz davon abgesehen frage ich mich, ob die Quizbreaks bestehen bleiben, wenn 9Live zum Juni hin die Shows einstellt.



und was zum teufel läuft dan auf 9Live? ich dachte der sender besteht nur aus call in abzocke O_o


----------



## schneemaus (23. Mai 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> und was zum teufel läuft dan auf 9Live? ich dachte der sender besteht nur aus call in abzocke O_o



Das allerdings hab ich mich auch schon gefragt.

Die Quizbreaks gehn mir aber nicht sooo auf die Nerven. Immerhin gehn die nur 3-4 Minuten lang, Werbung inklusive Vorschauen schonmal 8-9 Minuten.

Allerdings find ich's immer ganz witzig, wenn solche Streichholzrätsel oder das magische Auge als "Quizinhalt" aufm Bildschirm beim Zappen zu finden sind. Da bleib ich dann auch mal 1-2 Minuten hängen und suche nach der Lösung. Anrufen ist ja dann wieder die andere Sache, aber für mich allein kann ich's ja lösen ^^


----------



## ZAM (23. Mai 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> und was zum teufel läuft dan auf 9Live? ich dachte der sender besteht nur aus call in abzocke O_o



Auf Spiegel *g* stand, dass sie ab Juni Filme senden wollen. Ich kann mir garnicht vorstellen, was sie dann bringen ... Wahrscheinlich wird das dann ein Ramschkanal der alles bringt, was auch Kabel 1 nicht mehr zeigen will... *g*


----------



## schneemaus (23. Mai 2011)

Ui. Wenn das passiert, würde ich mir ja tatsächlich überlegen, 9live aus den tiefen Weiten meines Receivers von Platz 200-irgendwas was nach vorne zu verschieben. Je nachdem, was das für Filme sind, natürlich.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Auf Spiegel *g* stand, dass sie ab Juni Filme senden wollen. Ich kann mir garnicht vorstellen, was sie dann bringen ... Wahrscheinlich wird das dann ein Ramschkanal der alles bringt, was auch Kabel 1 nicht mehr zeigen will... *g*


nach kabel kommt doch erst tele5 und dann das vierte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9live dann danach?


----------



## ZAM (23. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> nach kabel kommt doch erst tele5 und dann das vierte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tele5 gehört nicht zu der Sendergruppe.


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Mai 2011)

Ich wäre ja für Testbild. Von mir aus auch bezahlt. Ich würds kaufen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Tele5 gehört nicht zu der Sendergruppe.


und das ist wichtig weil?

tele5 und das vierte bringen nur alte und noch ältere filme die niemand mehr sehen will, wobei tele5 nochn ticken neueres sendet als das vierte.
meinst du 9live könnte tele5 konkurrenz machen O.o


----------



## ZAM (23. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> meinst du 9live könnte tele5 konkurrenz machen O.o



Sorry, ich war im Usermodus und hab nur die Hälfte gelesen und den Rest reininterpretiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Kopf ging davon aus, du hättest irgendwie was geschrieben/gemeint in Richtung "Die bringen ihren Restmüll doch schon auf Tele5". Klassischer Brainf*ck schon zum Montag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (23. Mai 2011)

Was regt ihr euch jetzt auf? in 9 (!!!) Tagen ist schluss mit 9Live und damit auch mit dem Quizbreakes.

Die Reaktion kommt reichlich spät


----------



## Gauloises24 (23. Mai 2011)

Mich würde interessieren, ob 9live am 31.05. so ne Art Abschiedssendung mit ner Stellungnahme etc. macht


----------



## BlizzLord (23. Mai 2011)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, ob 9live am 31.05. so ne Art Abschiedssendung mit ner Stellungnahme etc. macht



Gewinnen sie jetzt die ganze Wahrheit rufen sie an heute nur 10€ der Anruf!

hihi


----------

